# H.H.H. Horse medicine varients?



## donalddarneille (Oct 4, 2010)

Found a H. H. H today. With all the varients at different prices out there I'm having a hard time deciding if this is a good one or not. 

 Front embossing: H.H.H. HORSE / MEDICINE

 Left Panel: DDT 1868

 Right and rear panels blank

 Green Aqua, 6 1/8" tall, applied lip.

 Any help will be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## donalddarneille (Oct 4, 2010)

Little more information, not sure if it will help. Appears to be a diagonal snap case mold.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 4, 2010)

There do seem to be quite a few versions.
 That smaller size seems to be a bit less common than the 7 inch  version.


----------



## donalddarneille (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Matt, the smaller ones do seem to be less common, thus, more desirable to collectors. I've noticed not all H.H.H. medicines have the word "HORSE" embossed, or the side embossing, and this seems to affect value too, along with age, color and crudity. How to tell if you have the right combonation? Not sure that I want to get rid of this bottle yet, but I guess putting it up at an auction sight (Ebay) would be one way to determine value.


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 4, 2010)

With some Vet bottles you are left guessing or researching to see if they were actually used for veterinary purposes.  If it has "horse" or 'cattle" on it then you don't have to guess and may be willing to spend a bit more for it.
 As Matt will tell you, there are a lot of meds and liniments out there that were used for man and beast but most are not embossed with those facts.
 I have been told before that "serious" veterinary collectors do not collect ones that are only embossed and without the label unless very rare.  I say bring them all on...I am not all that serious!


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 4, 2010)

The smallest HHH I have is 5 1/2 inches.  Do they come smaller than that?  Would have to be a little pony to get much use out of anything smaller.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 4, 2010)

> I've noticed not all H.H.H. medicines have the word "HORSE" embossed


 
 True, MOST of the versions do not have 'horse' embossed, although it is implied in H H H.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 4, 2010)

> The smallest HHH I have is 5 1/2 inches. Do they come smaller than that? Would have to be a little pony to get much use out of anything smaller.


 
 I have not seen a smaller version.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 4, 2010)

Gotta love the old Medicines. Some say for internal and external but still have oil of turpentine and god knows what else. I figure the only difference between Vet and people as concentration. So the big bottles are horse and cows, the little ones people. The sizes in-between are for the various aliens that visit from space or medium sized animals and big people


----------



## donalddarneille (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah, reminds me of the title for one of my favorite books, "One For A Man, Two For A Horse". Been at least a decade since I've read that one, may be time to dust it off and open it up again.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 4, 2010)

Sometimes the only way I can tell if the medicines were meant for animals is if there is a disease listed that people dont get like mange or wind puffs.


----------



## donalddarneille (Oct 4, 2010)

What are "Wind Puffs"?  I know a few people who look like they may have mange.... Lol!

 Another shot in the daylight, really is a nice looking piece of glass! Anyone else have pictures of other H.H.H. varients they can post? I'd love to see them......


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 4, 2010)

> What are "Wind Puffs"?


 
 http://antiquemedicines.com/blog/?p=219


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 4, 2010)

> I know a few people who look like they may have mange


 Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 4, 2010)

....wind puffs.... just makes me giggle...


----------



## westernglassaddict (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Donald,

   The H.H.H. Horse Medicine comes in several different sizes and variants. There is the extremely rare 9 1/2 monster size from the late 1860s, early 1870s. I have only seen 2 in several decades of collecting Western glass. One is a deep emerald green! They have a crude applied top. The next version is the 7" size which comes with a crude applied top, and also tooled...made from the mid 1870s until the later 1880s. An interesting fact is the applied top versions have a mis-spelling of "medicine" on the side panel. It is incorrectly spelled"medecine". The smaller versions such as yours were made from the mid to later 1880s until about 1895 or so. They come in some great colors like a lime green, and canary yellow. I have seen a weird Eastern version in a cornflower blue. All in all a very interesting bottle originating from Daniel Dodge Tomlinson (D.D.T.)

                                                                                                          Nice find!


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow, I would love to put some of the colored ones in my collection.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Oct 5, 2010)

The only colored ones I've seen come in yellowish-greenish-citronish colors.  A blue or straight green would be a nice one.


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah, that is one that I would love to put on my shelf.


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 6, 2010)

Here is what I have so far:
 They range from 8 1/4 inches to 5 3/8.


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 6, 2010)

The medium size one has* Clifford & Co. HHH Medicine Chicago * 
*The Celebrated*    and   *DDT 1868*   on the sides.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 6, 2010)

The original patent info for this medicine from Eric McGuire's microfiche pack lists San Jose as city of origin. Obviously it was manufactured and distributed elsewhere as we can see from bostaurus's group shot. Although the large early variants are tough to find, the smaller size seems to show up regularly on ebay and at the California bottle shows.


----------

